# Wood info ID cards to use



## Bmerkle (Jan 2, 2005)

The following link will take you to a great file you can print to make ID tags with specific wood info.  I include a tag in the gift box, along with my business card with everything I sell.  My objective is to promote interest in the wood, thus interest in the pens.


----------



## Bmerkle (Jan 2, 2005)

I suppose you want the link, too??? lol  Sorry!  This is the link:

http://www.pennstateind.com/library/ID-CARDS-all.pdf


----------



## patsfan (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks,

Anyone have tags with more wood types?

Mike


----------



## bnosie (Jan 5, 2005)

I make my own , based on the Penn State cards, and info I found here:

http://www.woodworkerssource.net/Wood_Products/wood_products.html

They're a Word document that I print double-sided, I get 30 - 1 x 2 1/2" double-sided cards per page.  If anyone would like to see it, email me with your email address and I can email it to you.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 5, 2005)

Great Idea.  Makes it even more personal.


----------



## cjthomas (Jan 5, 2005)

One thing I noticed on the PSI cards was there was a misspelling on the bloodwood card.  I have a corrected adobe acrobat file if anyone needs it.


----------



## wpenm (Jan 5, 2005)

Bill, I would like to see a sample of your cards but I can't find your e-mail address. You can e-mail me at info@woodenpenmaker.com
Thanks


----------



## bnosie (Jan 5, 2005)

Sorry Garry, I fixed my profile.  I'll email that to you when I get home.


----------

